# Passage d'un hackintosh à un Mac mini: "bug" Time Machine



## johnlocke2342 (2 Avril 2013)

Bonjour.
J'ai décidé il y a quelques mois, suite à des problèmes de "vieillesse" apparus sur mon hackintosh, de le remplacer par un Mac mini fin 2012 avec Fusion Drive "maison". J'ai essayé, après avoir attendu une confirmation dans la communauté hackintosh, de restaurer la sauvegarde Time Machine de mon hack sur mon Mac mini. Problème: en faisant cela, et même en excluant les patches évidents de la sauvegarde, le Mac n'envoie pas de son aux hauts-parleurs externes ni à un quelconque dispositif audio connecté sur la sortie audio, ne s'éteint pas "normalement" (obligé de forcer l'extinction) et n'émet pas le "bong" au démarrage. Tous ces problèmes sont résolus en bootant sur un disque -interne ou externe- ne contenant que le système. Si quelqu'un peut m'aiguiller vers une piste de fichiers à supprimer/remplacer pour que le mini fonctionne normalement.

D'avance, merci.


----------

